

Ask HN: Do hackers use standing desks? - JaretManuel

I recently read an article that mentioned "standing desks" and I am curious if any of you use them? If so, sharing your setup and tips etc would be great.
======
pedalpete
I use one, though I didn't buy an expensive stand up desk. I just had an old
dresser that was about the right height, I put a thick piece of wood on the
top to give it a bit more height and now it's a desk!

~~~
JaretManuel
Thanks. The cheap way is a fine route, and I saw some Ikea hacks. I think I
would like to have a combination of sorts eventually. Appreciate everyone's
comments.

------
Toucan
I do.

It's not so much a standing desk as a lump in my room (there's a staircase
below it) that comes up to about waist height.

Laptop goes on a couple of boxes and a riser to get to eye height, keyboard
and mouse go on a large board on some more boxes.

It's extremely comfortable for hours at a time and I certainly find it easier
to concentrate. There's less of a temptation to recline back in a comfy chair
and watch YouTube videos all day.

------
adrianscott
I've used one in the past and it would be good to return to that setup.

there are really expensive ones out there, but really all you need is
something that gets yr monitor and keyboard up to a suitable height. i found
something for <$100 in the past. there are also keyboard holders you can buy
and install to help get the keyboard at a good height.

enjoy.

